#ubuntu-co 2011-06-13
<hollman> como hago para sacar copia a un directorio recursivamente en un server remoto ?
<hollman> senekis, Juankof Andphe asnos attickid ^^
<hollman> alguno sabe manejar bien mc ?
<Reisilver> en cuanto a sacar copia de un directorio puedes probar cron 
<Reisilver> creo que te puede servir
<hollman> alguien por aca que maneje mc que me pueda colaborar ?
<hollman> alguna forma de convetrtir ogg a mp3 por lote ?
<x1nux> saludos .. 
<x1nux> alguien sabe como corregir un poco de errores que me salen del Ubuntu 10.10 con respecto a los repositorios .. ?
<x1nux> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libc6'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<x1nux> ese es mi error 
<x1nux> alguien por casualidad sabe cuales son los repositorios de produccion de ubuntu 10.10 
<x1nux> ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-14
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r: ping
<Ubuntero> Hollman, como esta
<Ubuntero> quisiera tocar el tema de unilago, es posible por esta vía?
<Ubuntero> Alguno de los presentes tienen conocimiento de lo que se está organizando en Unilago? 
<hollman> ubuntulo1, hola
<jafox> hola
<Andphe> hola
<jafox> hola
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-15
<MagicFab> o/
<jafox> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<nikopoll>  hola
<nikopoll>  tengo una duda de como instalar el ultimo controlador  de nvidea .run  alguien me pordria colaborar gracias 
<Andphe> no entiendo la pregunta
<Andphe> ya lo descargo y entonces ....
<nikopoll>  si
<nikopoll>  cuando boy a instalar lo  me dice  que hay un error yd ebe serrarse la terminal
<Andphe> lo ejecutaste desde la consola ?
<nikopoll>  si 
<nikopoll> desde la consola
<nikopoll>  hola
<Andphe> y no le muestra ningun error
<nikopoll>  si
<nikopoll>  aparse un aventa  de color rojo  con azul y  coloca un mensage para serar
<nikopoll>  la terminal
<nikopoll>  si voste espost que te envie por los privados
<Andphe> http://ubuntu-cosillas.blogspot.com/2011/06/nvidia-nuevo-controlador-2750907.html
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-16
<jose> hola acabo de instalarr xubuntu que pack de extra mp3..... debo instalar 
<jose> los de xubuntu o les ubuntu traen mas cosas que opinan
<jose> porfa opinen 
<jose> con esa ayuda asi progresamos mucho
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-06-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Urrego> buenas
<Urrego> Alguien que me pueda colaborar?
<Urrego> Hay alguien? 
<CesarGomez> Urrego, haz la pregunta si alguien sabe o te puede ayudar seguro lo hara 
<Urrego> Bien...
<Urrego> Estoy empezando con esto del Ubuntu (11.04) pero tengo un problema
<Urrego> com mi wifi!
<Urrego> de una Dell inspiron 1521, como lo reparo hay muchos post y pocos concisos en la internet
<Urrego> Y Solo quiero saber como Volver a poder utilizar mi inalambrico
<Urrego> y... eso es todo!... estoy muy interesado, pero necesito esa conexion inalambrica
<Urrego> Cesar, vos sos de la libre?
<CesarGomez> nope
<Urrego> Ummm... de donde sos, usas ubuntu?
<CesarGomez> vivo en bucaramanga y si uso ubuntu :P
<Urrego> =D ... ahhh chevere man, no sabes como solucionar mi problema de casualidad?
<CesarGomez> mmm pues la verdad nunca he tenido problemas con la inalambrica
<Urrego> ahhh, carajo, yo instale ayer el ubuntu... y pss todo bien, pero el problema esta hay... en la inalambrica
<CesarGomez> que version ?
<Urrego> 11.4
<Urrego> la ultimita
<CesarGomez> aer dejame mirar un poco a ver que encuentro :P
<Urrego> huyy usted que ya sabe del tema, o de recovecos le encargo
<Urrego> por que solo encuentro paginas en ingles
<Urrego> con este problema
<Urrego> y no es que sepa manejar muy bien la "terminal"
<CesarGomez> Urrego; mira si te sirve http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj3duIgX78w
<Urrego> Dale, boy a mirar =D
<CesarGomez> lol eso es solo para el controlador -.-
<Urrego> PERA TA INSTALANDO EL CONTROLADOR
<CesarGomez> ok
<Urrego> Ojala sirva, ya lo habia instalado y desinstalado
<Urrego> pero.. no habia visto eso de arriba
<Urrego> haha
<CesarGomez> (yn)
<Urrego> debo reiniciar
<Urrego> y vuelvo
<Urrego> ;)
<Urrego> Pailas...
<Urrego> no sirvio :S
<Urrego> no mi amigo, no encuentro solucion :S
<CesarGomez> Urrego : http://interactivaweb.com/2011/04/29/laboratorio-ubuntu-11-04-sin-wifi/
<CesarGomez> es lo unico que veo o.0
<URREGO> Buena, hay alguien?
<Osman> Buenos dias, por favor donde puedo comprar un portatil con Ubuntu. Gracias
<k-milogars> que mas Juankof
<Juankof> k-milogars, bien 
<Juankof> me conecte despues charam os
<k-milogars> ya pudo arreglar lo de joomla
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-11
<Duende> hola gente .... un problema, quiero ir a la página de señal colombia pero me sale otra pagina que tiene el mismo nombre de señal colombia pero, me sale un capcha ...
<SergioMeneses> entonces don andresmujica 
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aqui en la lucha y ud? como va ese festivo?
<andresmujica> bien SergioMeneses le escribi por el interno
<Guest18628> hola,  tengo un problema con las intrucciones trim para ubuntu 12.04 en un ssd help?
<Guest18628> :(
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-12
<ofprieto> hola todos buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> un ofprieto 
<ofprieto> =0
<ofprieto> jaja como asi sergio un XD 
<SergioMeneses> xd
<ofprieto> jejeje que te cuentas sergio?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, trabajando
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<ofprieto> tambien 
<ofprieto> sergio ud esta en bogota?
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, no
<SergioMeneses> de Cucuta
<ofprieto> haaaa
<ofprieto> hola patcito
<ofprieto> :=
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-13
<ofpprieto> Buenas noches 
<SergioMeneses> ofpprieto, si se dejo para el campus party
<JHOSMAN> Vieron la foto de portada q puse en el FB de UCO =) 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, si
<SergioMeneses> esta chevere
<ofpprieto> si vi
<ofpprieto> sergioMeneses ok
<JHOSMAN> una tarde de desparche =P jeje 
<ofpprieto> jajajjja
<ofpprieto> pregunta yo tengo una cuenta de correo ubuntu.co o ubuntu ?
<JHOSMAN> mmm creo las de UCO ya no existen 
<JHOSMAN> y las @ubuntu.com son para los ubuntu membres 
<JoseGutierrez> ya que tocan el tema de los colegios he estado dialogando con un profe de sistemas y quiere instaurar para sus clases de informatica sistemas libres.... hay alguna opcion de instalar ubuntu en todas las maquinas sin necesidad de instalar pc a pc... estoy en eso para un colegio pero ya lanzamos la propuesta la rectoriaç
<jhonlinder> no sale nada sergio
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, aja
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<jhonlinder> juas juas
<SergioMeneses> ya cambio de canal ome
<SergioMeneses> xD
<jhonlinder> que distro utilizas y desde cuando
<jhonlinder> sisas
<ofpprieto> oigan 
<jhonlinder> Hola a todos
<ofpprieto> tengo un pequeño problema que me acaban de asustar
<jhonlinder> y que Hacen en este canal ?
<jhonlinder> jhosman es el man que ayuda en el foro ?
<jhonlinder> me suena ese nombre 
<JHOSMAN> cual foro? 
<jhonlinder> lo que me llega a mi gmail
<SergioMeneses> jhonlinder, jajajaja
<JHOSMAN> mmm eso no es un foro 
<jhonlinder> que man tan aleta ome
<jhonlinder> entonces que es eso
<jhonlinder> ?
<JHOSMAN> es una lista de correo 
<jhonlinder> por eso
<jhonlinder> vos sos el encargado
<JHOSMAN> y si yo participo en ella... 
<jhonlinder> por lo que he visto
<JHOSMAN> no soy encargado 
<jhonlinder> ahhhh
<jhonlinder> perdon
<JHOSMAN> solo manejo el equipo de sitio web de Ubuntu Colombia
<jhonlinder> pero vos envias alert y todo eso
<jhonlinder> webmaster ?
<jhonlinder> jhosman .... ese nombre lo vi en la costa atlantica y es muy popular
<jhonlinder> oe sergiño
<JHOSMAN> Vea pues... 
<jhonlinder> que distro utilizas y por que la utilizas
<ofpprieto> jhosman una pregunta
<jhonlinder> que
<JHOSMAN> si soy quien en los mayores casos envio eso... 
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu 
<jhonlinder> jajajaj4
<JHOSMAN> por q es de mi vomunidad xD 
<JHOSMAN> ofpprieto diga? 
<ofpprieto> si abro la terminal y me sale holaspike@spike:
<ofpprieto> hola
<ofpprieto> y yo  nunca escribi nada que cree qu es :S
<jhonlinder> Ubuntu 11.10
<JHOSMAN>  jejeje eso se fué al momento de nstalar 
<JHOSMAN> una parte es el usuario y la segunda el nombre del equipo 
<JHOSMAN> usuario@equipo
<JHOSMAN> creo q es 
<jhonlinder> y lo utilizo desde el karmi koala
<JHOSMAN> JhonLinder yo manejo Ubuntu ahora 12.04 desde la Alpha 1
<JHOSMAN> y Ubuntu desde la 8.04 
<jhonlinder> y cual es la 8.04 
<jhonlinder> no es la karmic koala
<ofpprieto> anannaaa estoy asustado me juakiaron XD
<ofpprieto> gaaaa
<jhonlinder> que es juakiar
<JHOSMAN> no me acuerdo... q versión es ..
<JHOSMAN> ofpprieto mm puede ser tambien 
<JHOSMAN> o alguien q le cambio los nombres... 
<ofpprieto> hsssssssssssss
<jhonlinder> Pregunta... por que cuando inicio seccion .... me sale al rato un fichero que me pide que escriba la contraseña para abrir dispositivos claves ? ... que puedo hacer ?
<ofpprieto> quepuedo hacer
<JHOSMAN> no me acuerdo lo del dispositivo de claves como es q se arregla :S 
<JHOSMAN> mmm ofpprieto... mmm formatear? 
<JHOSMAN> no sabria q mas jeje 
<JHOSMAN> (ahora) 
<ofpprieto> noooo 169 GB de backup naaaaa
<jhonlinder> que es esa chimbada que esta saliendo ahi ome
<JHOSMAN> Los dejo tengo q madrugar! 
<ofpprieto> yo igual chaooo
<jhonlinder> oe jhosman
<jhonlinder> oe bobis una pregunta
<jhonlinder> antes que se acueste ome
<JHOSMAN> rapido!
<jhonlinder> mira
<jhonlinder> cuando hacen algun evento aqui en pereira
<JHOSMAN> no lo sé 
<jhonlinder> yo difundo mucho ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> esos eventos los arma la misma gente de cada ciudad
<JHOSMAN> en Bogota hacemos los de nosotros 
<JHOSMAN> en medellin los de ellos 
<jhonlinder> ahhh que visaje
<JHOSMAN> y así 
<JHOSMAN> no sabría... 
<jhonlinder> voy a armar uno
<SergioMeneses> flisol en pereira!!! \o/
<JHOSMAN> toca q contacctes por la lista de correo 
<SergioMeneses> me suena
<JHOSMAN> o algo similar 
<jhonlinder> ps en mi barrio ya son varios los que tienen ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> buscar gente interesada o cosas así 
<JHOSMAN> =) chebre 
<JHOSMAN> es iniciar algo 
<JHOSMAN> y de ahi se crea 
<JHOSMAN> pero así por lo menos lo hacemos en Bog 
<jhonlinder> ah listo
<jhonlinder> se cuidan ps parceritos
<jhonlinder> mi maquina es jhonlinde por si me quieren contactat despues
<jhonlinder> jhonlinder
<JHOSMAN> @namsohj en TW 
<jhonlinder> tampoco he podido hacer una asistencia remota a los que les he instalado ubuntu
<jhonlinder> por el visor de escritorios remotos
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> se cuidan
<jhonlinder> todo bello pś sergio
<jhonlinder> oe jhosman parcerito
<jhonlinder> ahhhh se fue esta mujer ome... bueno yo tambien me voy chaos
<ofprietoGonzalez> grr
<ofprietoGonzalez> Hola hollman
<hollman> hola ofprietoGonzalez 
<ofprietoGonzalez> como va todo 
<hollman> por aca disque trabajando
<ofprietoGonzalez> yo igual jajaja
<ofprietoGonzalez> ud estara en la instalacion del sabado?
<hollman> naranjas
<hollman> el sabado voy a ir a montar otro nodo en otro punto de la ciudad
<ofprietoGonzalez> a pero bien ...
<ofprietoGonzalez> donde montaras otro ?
<hollman> 170 con 8
<ofprietoGonzalez> a me alegra que salgan mas nodo, yo estoy algo frustrado jeje este mes nopude comprar lo que queria :(
<ofprietoGonzalez> pero mirare si puedo comprar el nano o la antena este 30 :D
<hollman> :(
<hollman> fresco
<hollman> hay varios por montar
<ofprietoGonzalez> sip yose XD
<hollman> mientras se montan ud ahorra ;)
<ofprietoGonzalez> sep en eso ando
<ofprietoGonzalez> le queria tambien preguntar una cosa, bogota mesh o Redlibre .co tendran algun stand en #PCO
<ofprietoGonzalez> campusparty XD
<ofprietoGonzalez> me quedo mal
<hollman> jaja
<hollman> en cp no hay stands
<ofprietoGonzalez> hmmm  me referia representacion o algo por el estilo! jeje no se si me entienda xD
<hollman> haaaa
<hollman> si claro
<hollman> vamos a tener 3
<hollman> http://www.campus-party.com.co/2012/software-libre.html
<hollman> No seas un terminal de Internet, crea una red libre
<hollman> Redes libres conectando a los colombianos y América Latina para sociedades más digitales
<hollman> Construcción de una Red Mesh con Bogota-Mesh.org
<ofprietoGonzalez> hmmm  :0!!! Excelente 
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-14
<gonedcc> buenas noches....
<gonedcc> alguien sabe como configurar les botones de volumen para que funcionen???
<gonedcc> si me pueden ayudar por favor!!!
<gonedcc> Hola
<gonedcc> ya configure el teclado para controlar el volumen desde el mismo pero no funciona.....
<gonedcc> como hago!!
<SergioMeneses> gonedcc, como que todos andamos ocupados, intenta en #ubuntu-es
<gonedcc> ok muchas gracias....
<jhonlinder> que jueque parceros
<jhonlinder> dije hola
<jhonlinder> hola
<tkw-one_Reload> tkw-one_Reload ¿sera que la matrix existe porque las gentes dia a dia practican el sueño de la conciencia? -esta es una prueba-
<tkw-one_Reload> ¿como se hace para arrancar un PC atraves de red? el equipo a arrancar solo tiene pantalla, teclado, mouse y cpu..... nada mas.
<gonedcc> Hola.... quien me puede explicar como actualizar el kernel..... tengo tango studio que está basado en ubuntu 10.04 y la actualización es para kernel 3.0.0
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-15
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que hacemos este irc muere cada dia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> ud ni entra
<IngForigua> esque no he cuadrado el autojoin
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> use xchat y soluciona eso
<dannyLopez> jeje pensé que iba a estar más gente del tuiter :S
<dannyLopez> buenas
<diego___> hola 
<diego___> buenos dias 
<diego___> serian tan amables de ayudarme con un problema que tengo con mi sistema operativo ubuntu 
<diego___> necesito que me ayuden a configurar 
<diego___> la de acceso a internet por que no me esta dejando entrar a internet 
<SergioMeneses> diego___, saludos... no se conecta por cable?
<diego___> exacto 
<diego___> no se conecta 
<diego___> le cambie la tarjeta de red pense que podria ser eso 
<diego___> pero nada 
<diego___> sigue en las misma y si lo concecto al punto de red que trae la board 
<diego___> tampoco se conecta 
<diego___> mire la configuracion 
<diego___> pense q podria ser la ip fija 
<diego___> se la le asigne una de dhcp 
<diego___> y tampoco 
<diego___> mire que el cable no estuviera partido o algo asi 
<diego___> nada 
<diego___> enserio ya eso me tiene desesperado que puedo hacer 
<diego___> estoy buscando por internet y ne dice que 
<diego___> mira la termanial y por medio de un comando asignale la ip 
<diego___> o dejarlo en dhcp 
<diego___> pero quiera saber que puedo hacer para poderme conectar a internet 
<SergioMeneses> diego___, voy saliendo de la oficina... pregunte en el canal de soporte en español #ubuntu-es a lo mejor hay le ayudan... yo le recomiendo que mire que interfaces le detecta con el comando (ifconfig) y revise el archivo de conexiones que esta en la ruta (/etc/network/interfaces)
<SergioMeneses> el problema puede ser por hay
<diego___> hermano y quien mas me puede ayudar con ese problema 
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-16
<tkw-one_Reload> ¿como se arranca un ordenador atraves de red? el ordenador no tiene unidad cd/dvd, ni puertos usb, ni disco duro.
<tkw-one_Reload> ni unidad de discos flexibles
#ubuntu-co 2012-06-17
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, saludos
<anabelle> saludos SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, primera vez que te veo por aquí, de donde eres?
<anabelle> hace como un año no entraba
<anabelle> soy de Colombia, 
<anabelle> mas especificamente de Tenjo
<anabelle> vos?
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, de cucuta - colombia
<anabelle> veo, mucho gusto
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, lo mismo! a que te dedicas?
<anabelle> al desarrollo web
<anabelle> y vos SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, sysadmin
<anabelle> cool
<anabelle> ya te encontré en twitter, jeje
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, o0
<anabelle> estaba muy fácil
<SergioMeneses> pues si
<SergioMeneses> es igual q mi nick
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, vas al campus este año?
<anabelle> estoy viendo si consigo pases de prensa
<anabelle> pues estoy desarrollando la plataforma que se usará para cubrir el evento
<anabelle> un agregador de redes sociales
<anabelle> estoy gestionando para conseguir pase de prensa como parte de pago ;)
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, excelente
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, osea que viste en Bogota?
<SergioMeneses> me perdi con lo de Tenjo
<SergioMeneses> entendi tunja
<SergioMeneses> lol
<anabelle> jajaja
<anabelle> no es Tenjo, queda solo como a 40 minutps de Bogotá
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, aaaa ok ok
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, perteneces a ubuntu colombia?
<anabelle> de lejos, 
<anabelle> pero si
<anabelle> llevo años por aqui
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, aaa veo veo ...raro no te habia visto
<anabelle> no participo mucho
<anabelle> soy mas usuario jeje
<SergioMeneses> anabelle, si usas fb mira https://www.facebook.com/events/432680930097780/
<kibatan> hola buen dia1
<rhijgal> hola
<rhijgal> necesito ayuda alguien habla español???
<rhijgal> tengo problemas con la placa capturadora enltv - pro
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-10
<danielelflaco> hola soy nuevo de argentina buscando ayuda hay alguien ?
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, pregunta, si alguien sabe te ayuda :D
<danielelflaco> hola disculpen si soy torpe pero no estoy abituado al sistema siempre tuve win y hace 1 cemana q estoy instalando ubuntu 12.04
<danielelflaco> tengo una pc msi ddr3 que tiene quemdo el sonido integrado y le coloque una placa de sonidoel tema es q no logro configurarla para tener sonido
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, no creo que seas torpe antes que nada... ahora, vez en en el panel el icono de sonido? es como una cornetica
<danielelflaco> si lo ubico lo subi al maximo pero no tengo respuesta
<SergioMeneses> dale click y ve sounds settings
<SergioMeneses> en Output deberia aparecer el hw que tienes, correcto?
<danielelflaco> si me coloca los dispositivos de la maquina y aparece la placa 
<danielelflaco> en el foro de españa me recomendaron descargar el programa alsa pero no pasa nada otro me aconseja hir a la bios y desconectar el sonido impreso pero de eso ni idea
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, sabes abrir la terminal¿
<danielelflaco> si hoy la encontre despues de luchar 2 dias que hago a gracias por tu paciencia 
<SergioMeneses> escribe en la terminal: alsamixer
<SergioMeneses> debe aparecerte una serie de controles
<danielelflaco> si me aparecio un cuadro de colores
<SergioMeneses> eso... son controles, activalos todo ;)
<SergioMeneses> solo presiona la flecha ↑ y listo en cada uno... esos son controles de volumen
<danielelflaco> hola me da la opcion de elegir el dis positivo  y le elegi la placa q me muestra como cm8738
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, ok ahora reinicia tu pc y prueba a ver si funciona :D
<danielelflaco> listo al rato trato de volver a entra y te cuento sergio gracias por el momento 
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> dale
<danielelflaco> sergio estoy de vuelta algo no hago bien lo unico q ahora hace como ruido a plastico cuando lo apretas con la mano
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, pero si suena el hw nuevo q pusiste?
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, revisa esta posible solucion http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2009/07/alsa-no-reconoce-la-tarjeta-de-sonido.html
<danielelflaco> me dio dos opciones con f6 y aparecio la placa aprete y ma pidio escribir monbre le puse y me puso archivo no existente querra los drivers de la placa
<SergioMeneses> danielelflaco, intenta con el link que te pase
<danielelflaco> gracias de todos modos por tu ayuda ahora lo busco has sido muy amable- aca en mi pais la pagina esta en reparacion de ubuntu por eso llegue a ustedes has sido muy macanudo decimos por aca algo asi como chevere de ustedes  me despido hasta mañana ha sido un gusto si te sirve de algo mi mail es nardeliidaniel43@gmail.com nos vemos
<asnos> o.o
<asnos> spam " vendo amd 6850"
<asnos> XD
<negropitt> hola amigos
<negropitt> tengo un poblema
<negropitt> y necsito ayuda
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-12
<dj_oscar> buenas tardes
<redlion> buenas
<dj_oscar> soy nuevo usando en ubuntu  pero me gustaria usar el escritorio kde predeterminado como puedo hacer eso quien me ayuda
<redlion> le toca instalarlo
<dj_oscar> ya instale el kde pero cuando reinicio me sale unity  y para escojer el kde me toca cerrar seccion 
<dj_oscar> quiero es que cuando reinicie simpre me salga el kde
<dj_oscar> nadie sabe
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-13
<x1nux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w79rh9d9TPY
<x1nux> Mucho el capitulo ?
<x1nux> ahh genial !
<redlion> alguno de ustedes saben php
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-14
<SergioMeneses> Ferch0sur, saludos
<Ferch0sur> SergioMeneses, que mas pues
<Ferch0sur> que se dice
<SergioMeneses> Ferch0sur, por aqui mirando unos bugs antes de dormir 
<SergioMeneses> y ud?
<Ferch0sur> en el canal de ctfcolombia, organizando la participacion en el ctf de defcon
<Ferch0sur> qualys
<Ferch0sur> quals
<Ferch0sur> ya se acabo la vaina por allá
<Ferch0sur> entonces me pondre a estudiar jeje
<Ferch0sur> suerte
<Ferch0sur> todo bien
<Slynux> alguien me podria hechar una mano con esto?
<MagicFab> Hola Ubunteros colombianos. Hay alguien de Bucaramanga aquí?
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, papachan x1nux ^
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, no... al menos no online
<SergioMeneses> intenta por la lista
<MagicFab> Sergio, podrías reenviar el mensaje de invitación que mandé respecto a la persona de FSFLA que está en Bucaramanga?
<MagicFab> http://www.fsfla.org/ikiwiki/blogs/quiliro/tour_de_libertad.es.html
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si por hay lei algo ayer... pero esta muy encima, que necesita el compañero? hospedaje o algo asi ?
<SergioMeneses> Yo de él hubiera primero confirmado ciudades y demas antes de arrancar :S 
<MagicFab> Él simplemente está de paso y me parece alguien muy valioso e interesante con quien hablar.
<MagicFab> Está de paso
<MagicFab> Pues sí, pero cada uno hace las cosas como quiere :)
<MagicFab> Me parece una experiencia (y un experimento) interesante.
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, total!... dejeme reviso quien esta disponible en bucaramanga hoy
<x1nux> hola MagicFab !
<SergioMeneses> él compañero tiene algun contacto o algo asi?
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, no! sólo email. Ahí les dejo esa prueba investigativa/rally :)
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, te acabo de enviar otra comunicación reciente de él
<papachan> hola
<MagicFab> papachan, o/
<SergioMeneses> papachan, saludos
<papachan> como estan?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si ando leyendola 
<SergioMeneses> papachan, trabajando jeje
<MagicFab> Creo que el va a estar un par de semanas allí de modo que no sería deifícil localizarlo includo usando solo email
<papachan> buscan alguien de bucaramanga?
<MagicFab> su último mensaje dice "estoy en la terminal" :D
<MagicFab> papachan, sí
<papachan> tengo contactos de gente alla
<papachan> pero no se si son ubunteros
<MagicFab> papachan, pues si les interesa el software libre les tengo el proyecto de encontrarse con esta persona:  http://www.fsfla.org/ikiwiki/blogs/quiliro/tour_de_libertad.es.html
<papachan> aaaa veo
<papachan> ok voy dar la informacion
<SergioMeneses> papachan, ando escribiendo en la lista de uco 
<SergioMeneses> alla vivien varios ubunteros
<papachan> bogota julio 9
<SergioMeneses> papachan, MagicFab hay envie un email corto pero informativo a la lista de co
<SergioMeneses> salgo q me toca atender un problema de red por aqui
<SergioMeneses> quedo online
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, mil gracias, no estoy en esa lista
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ash
<MagicFab> suerte con eso, son los mejores :)
<SergioMeneses> ud se salio de la lista de uco!!! ¬¬
<papachan> MagicFab envie un correo a la lista de hackbo
<SergioMeneses> papachan, perfectisimo
<papachan> MagicFab el correo llega a la lista info@hackbo.co
<MagicFab> papa excelentisimo también
<SergioMeneses> papachan, ++
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, estoy en varias decenas de listas, realmente uds. no me necesitan allí :)
<MagicFab> y ya no uso Ubuntu en mis sistemas principales
<papachan> MagicFab bien, espero que has eligido un SO que te guste y que te ayude
<papachan> yo sigo con ubuntu, es el SO que mas me sirve en este momento
<papachan> y consejo a cualquiera de usarlo
<papachan> yaregreso en un rato
<SergioMeneses> ash pero MagicFab no es por el os que usas.. es porque vos sos de aqui ;)
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, \o
<BartOC3> Don SergioMeneses como ha estado
<Slynux> tengo un problema para certificar unos paquetes deb, y me sale error 
<Slynux> alguien sabe ?
<Slynux> los genere con quickly 
<Slynux> el error es cuando los voy a instalar 
<Slynux> dice que no son seguros 
<Slynux> alguien?
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, la verdad ni idea... :S
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, bn bn por hay trabajando
<Slynux> ok
<Slynux> voy a investigar
<Slynux> dinde publico una guia para ayudar al que tenga la misma duda
<Slynux> s?
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, intenta en askubuntu
<Slynux> colombia no tiene una guia de ayuda 
<Slynux> para uno publicar how-to
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, como asi? una guia de ayuda para publicar?
<Slynux> si quiero publicar un how-to para ayudar a los miembros de la comunidad, donde lo pongo?
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, depende
<SergioMeneses> que tipo de ayuda?
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, software o algo asi?
<Slynux> umm por ejemplo una guia para arrancar con desarrollo para ubuntu
<Slynux> o como sincronizar directorios 
<Slynux> o como instalar ubuntu en una beaglebone
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, yo diria que el primer paso es el planet de uco
<Slynux> utl?
<Slynux> url?
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntu-co.com/aggregator/categories/3
<Slynux> gracias 
<SergioMeneses> Slynux, puedes comenzar con tu propio blog y compartiendo la informacion por la lista de correo o con mencion a la cuenta de uco en twitter o fb
<Slynux> pues tengo el mio y me acabo de suscribir en la lista de correo 
<Slynux> gracias por el consejo
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, sí, lastimosamente no estoy allí y muchas veces recibia mensajes de gente pensando que yo podía paraticipar en persona. Decidí concentrarme en mi actividad local
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, asi me pasa a mi tambien, pero siempre es bueno estar alli - imho
<AndreaPaula> hola
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-15
<x1nux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlRirN5VCro
<asnos> ~
#ubuntu-co 2013-06-16
<gusrocher> buenas tarde amigos
<gusrocher> estou tendo uno problem in terminal
<gusrocher> eu estou a rodar seguinte comando cat
<gusrocher> nnao esta funcionando
#ubuntu-co 2014-06-10
<JoseLuisC> Cual es el cliente VNC que usa ubuntu en unity?
<JoseLuisC> Para conectar ubuntu con ubuntu?
